# Complete Confidential MY 2007 E92 3 Series Pricing here now!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

See the .pdf document link for the entire bulletin; Click here for the complete package!

Brought to you exclusively by Bimmerfest.com!

:thumbup:


----------

